# Ska



## hempcurescancer (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive always been into the sound of ska namely sublime, its such a perfect blend of chill reggae and fast punk rock, and I've never heard a ska song, sublime or other, that I didnt totally like. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvEj5iZMEpU
(Sublime- Caress me Down)

One of the latest ska acts I heard of is the supervillains, and of course I automatically loved them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05U3dyhwTPU

The Supervillains is actually a full band (bass drums, ect) that was an acoustic performance, and a damn good one.

What are some of your favorite ska and/or reggae artists? Maybe I could get some new bands to listen to.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

ska sucks and is old school that does not sell anymore.
reggae yes lost of hits that will never die but punk and ska are dead.
start with bob marley and i might give some good stuff on here.

LUDA.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> ska sucks and is old school that does not sell anymore.
> reggae yes lost of hits that will never die but punk and ska are dead.
> start with bob marley and i might give some good stuff on here.
> 
> LUDA.


Well there are still newer ska artists around, and even if it was dead, most of the music around today isnt very good anyway. Ever heared of grindcore? Jesus.

I dont have a problem with staying devoted to a dead genre if it was better than whats around today


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ska fuckin rocks man, the best shows I ever go to are ska shows. They have the best most upbeat crazy fun weed smoking vibe out of any concert you can go to. Sublime rocks, Scotty don't is damn good, the members of Scotty don't are also in a band called Bad Fish, a sublime tribute. Pepper is pretty awesome. Check out a band called Pass the Broccoli Grandpa if they're still around. I saw them live a few years back with Bad Fish, they were funny as hell, played in feety PJs.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> Well there are still newer ska artists around, and even if it was dead, most of the music around today isnt very good anyway. Ever heared of grindcore? Jesus.
> 
> I dont have a problem with staying devoted to a dead genre if it was better than whats around today


i liked ska/punk back in the early to mid 80's but it just does not sell now.
just like you say its dead but marley and real genere music artists will always prevail and continue to grow (regardless of age).
ska and punk are along with/was good but its now dead and its not popular as it was in the 70s-80-s.
it is good but sadly dead.

LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

the who and the clash are still topping the charts after all these years.
even after the death of members from both groups and that musical interest in those kind of bands will never die.

LUDA.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 3, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i liked ska/punk back in the early to mid 80's but it just does not sell now.
> just like you say its dead but marley and real genere music artists will always prevail and continue to grow (regardless of age).
> ska and punk are along with/was good but its now dead and its not popular as it was in the 70s-80-s.
> it is good but sadly dead.
> ...


good old spirit of reggae 

I get what you mean. Bradley Nowell just had to do fuckin heroin and overdose. Shit if it wasn't for that maybe ska would be a little less over the cliff.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Nov 3, 2009)

what do you own a record label or something? who cares what sells?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> what do you own a record label or something? who cares what sells?


 

eeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmm


the record producers 

LUDA


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 3, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> what do you own a record label or something? who cares what sells?


True, its all about the enjoyment of the listener. Personally Im glad not to many people fuck with making ska anymore, look at what these people turned punk into. Fucking emo and pop punk, that shits garbage and all about the scene not the roots of the music


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 3, 2009)

bulletproofhoodies said:


> what do you own a record label or something? who cares what sells?


haha its all just a business. Even listening.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 3, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> True, its all about the enjoyment of the listener. Personally Im glad not to many people fuck with making ska anymore, look at what these people turned punk into. Fucking emo and pop punk, that shits garbage and all about the scene not the roots of the music


And it turned a few bands that were good shitty.


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Nov 3, 2009)

i am a huge ska fan from the specials to the aquabats and if you dont know toots and the maytals check em out


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 3, 2009)

Money will change many peoples opinion on the music they create lol.

Dude i totally forgot about the aquabats they are fuckin awesome


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 3, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Money will change many peoples opinion on the music they create lol.
> 
> Dude i totally forgot about the aquabats they are fuckin awesome


Why I say fuck money. Humans have the resources to be able to get rid of money and have earths citizens living in decent conditions, but too many damn people are greedy. Money can be the root of all evil.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Nov 3, 2009)

i thought this was a music thread ??????????

LUDA.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 5, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> i thought this was a music thread ??????????
> 
> LUDA.


yes back to the music, lol at stoners like myself.


----------

